# My cat Is Changing And Doesn't Like Me Anymore..



## AZgirl480 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a cat named Frankenstein AKA Frankie. I rescued him when he was probably 4 weeks old when he was thrown out of someones car. He always had to be held and snuggled and would sleep with me every night. (He got neutered at 7 months old)
Well I ended up moving in with my boyfriend and I brought Frankie along with me. He was scared of the new apartment but eventually got used to it and is now happy. 
Over the last couple weeks Frankie has acted really weird. He has started meowing very late at night and early in the morning. He usually just would meow a bit to say good morning and then go curl up in the living room or go play with his toys. Now, he won't stop meowing, even when there is nothing visibly wrong. 
Frankie has also taken to ignoring me and pretending that I don't exist. He used to greet me whenever I got home from shopping or going out. When I feed him, he won't "thank" me for it by rubbing against me. He also won't play with me anymore. Frankie has actually started spending all of his time with my boyfriend. He will play with him and get excited when my boyfriend comes home from work. Frankie has basically switched in who he prefers now. (He ignored my boyfriend for weeks after he moved in.
My boyfriend keeps telling me that I shouldn't take frankie's change in personality personally but it's kind of hard not to. I'm 3 months pregnant and I know that cats can sense it when things are changing. Is this why he is avoiding me? Is he jealous of something that isn't here yet? Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

You are doing nothing wrong. With the kittens I have had in the passt they were always wanting me as their surrogate mam. As soon as they got older and more independant they would ditch me and love my hubby. If found this especially more so with the boys than the girls.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww dont worry too much , i think its really good he has bonded so well with your bf as it will give you more time to concentrate on your new soon to be member of your family  , maybe he has noticed hormonal smells but i dont think he loves you any less or is in any way going to be jealous , he is just changing and i think its a very positive thing , but i do understand how you feel i would be upset too but try not to be as frankie will feel this off you and might be making it worse , just be your normal happy self, maybe get him a new toy or new meaty treats for use only when you two are together alone , best wishes , he sounds like a lovely cat ,


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It could be your hormones due to being pregnant, cats can pick up on these changes and he may be a bit nervous of the change without knowing what it's all about. I am sure he will feel better and become close to you again after the baby arrives


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Exact same thing happened to someone I know and as soon as the baby was born the cat went back to being her usual self.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Exact same thing happened to someone I know and as soon as the baby was born the cat went back to being her usual self.


I second that. Cats can pick up on pregnancy hormone


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think that, even though he is neutered, the pregnancy hormone triggers some instinctive mechanism. Pregnant cats may be more liable to turn on another cat and lash out if she feels threatened in any way, as they are slower and less agile during pregnancy, and it will be harder for them to avoid unwanted contact by making themselves scarce. So your boy may just subconsciously, instinctively, be feeling he needs to be extra careful around someone who is pregnant and not invade their space. 

I think his instincts are telling him to keep a respectful distance.

Another thing: he may be picking up on is that the young father may be feeling left out a little. To you, the pregnancy is a very intense time, as you literally feel the baby growing inside you, and men can only watch and wonder. So maybe your boy is also instinctively being supportive to your boyfriend by playing 'man games' with him.

Don't be surprised if he has another change in personality once the baby is born and suddenly becomes rather protective of you and the baby. I have never had a baby, but I noticed something similar when we introduced a young kitten. And I have heard of cats who would stay close to the cot and 'stand guard' whenever visitors came to admire the baby.


----------



## AZgirl480 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you all so much for this. I have been worried that I lost my little friend forever. All your comments have made me feel much better 

Frankie seems to have gotten a bit friendlier since I've calmed down about all this. He now will cuddle up with me on the couch while i read a book or watch television. 

thanks


----------

